# Los hombres encuentran atractivas al 62% de las mujeres, las mujeres encuentran atractivos al 4,5% de los hombres.



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?


Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...




www.lavanguardia.com





Cada vez menos parejas.....

@nelsoncito


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

En el principal, con 2 cojones...


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Dic 2021)

Solo buscan machos alfas


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Dic 2021)

Lo siento por el 95,5% restante


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Lo siento por el 95,5% restante


----------



## Linsecte2000 (1 Dic 2021)

Novedac novedocsa!


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> En el principal, con 2 cojones...



¿Acaso no es el emparejarse uno de los motivos más inmobiliarios que hay?


----------



## el segador (1 Dic 2021)

a las osas panda les pasa lo mismo, vamos camino de la extinción de seguir así


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Acaso no es el emparejarse uno de los motivos más inmobiliarios que hay?



Totalmente....

Las ganas de follar de los hombres mueve el mundo.....la burbuja inmobiliaria está directamente relacionada con el artículo de la vanguardia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Dic 2021)

Lo interesante aquí es la cuantificacion

62% es 5 de cada 8.

Un hombre promedio, si ve 8 mujeres, le atraen 5 y no le atraen 3

4.5% es 1 de cada 22

Si una mujer ve 22 hombres, le atrae 1 y no le atraen los otros 21.

Es brutal ese dato. Si en un sitio hay 50 personas, la mitad de cada sexo, las mujeres solo verán a un hombre atractivo (de los 25 que habria) y los hombres verían a 16 de las 25 mujeres como atractivas


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



Luego entonces al 95 % de las mujeres no les gustan sus maridos


----------



## Bibliotecario* (1 Dic 2021)

No hay que preocuparse. 

A partir de los 35, los porcentajes se invierten.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cepeda33 (1 Dic 2021)

Ellas tienen tetas, asi todo es mas facil


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Luego entonces al 95 % de las mjjeres no les gustan sus maridos



70% de divorcios, todo coincide....


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> 70% de divorcios, todo coincide....



20 % de orcos que no podrian encontrar a otro?


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> 20 % de orcos que no podrian encontrar a otro?



Madre mía, nunca las matemáticas habían sido tan exactas....


----------



## EL FARAON (1 Dic 2021)

Las mujeres buscan lo que a ellas les conviene, la mayoría quieren a un tío que les mantenga y les de todos los caprichos que ellas quieran.

Muchas mujeres les ponen cuernos a sus parejas y eso ya ha dejado de ser un secreto.

El nivel de cornamenta en España es de los más altos.


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Madre mía, nunca las matemáticas habían sido tan exactas....



Todo cuadra. Daros por jodidos. Y casi todos los hijos criados por betas de padres alfas


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Dic 2021)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Las mujeres buscan lo que a ellas les conviene, la mayoría quieren a un tío que les mantenga y les de todos los caprichos que ellas quieran.
> 
> Muchas mujeres les ponen cuernos a sus parejas y eso ya ha dejado de ser un secreto.
> 
> El nivel de cornamenta en España es de los más altos.



Denlos mas altos?? Donde viene eso?


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Dic 2021)

El porcentaje ese cae drásticamente después de...


----------



## Descolonización de España (1 Dic 2021)

Las mujeres son hipérgamas, es decir, que se sienten atraídas por hombres de mayor clase social.

El feminismo está hecho para explotar los "defectos" de las mujeres. Porque si "empoderas" a las mujeres dándolas preferencia en los empleos (por ejemplo, cuando se dan facilidades a las mujeres para trabajar de bombero o de militar), ellas dejarán de sentirse atraídas por aquellos varones que han quedado desempleados o que tienen un peor status social. Además, el feminismo criminaliza la masculinidad generando odio y temor contra los hombres y también fomenta el lesbianismo.


----------



## Busher (1 Dic 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Ellas tienen tetas, asi todo es mas facil



Esto lo explico muy bien Berto en ubo de sus mas estelares momentos...


----------



## el mensa (1 Dic 2021)

Lo único bueno que tiene el feminismo es que fomenta el corporativismo de los varones sea cual sea su ideología, la prueba este hilo donde comentan amistosamente foreros en las antípodas ideológicas.

Me alegra que se empieze a identificar a las mujeres como seres falsos e interesados, han sido muchos años de reirse en nuestra cara. Si dejamos de babosear y actuamos de forma corporativa como ellas otro gallo nos cantaría.


----------



## nelsoncito (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



La hipergamia femenina es un fenómeno absolutamente conocido para los estudiosos del Ático. En general se asume un porcentaje de un 20% de hombres atractivos para las mujeres. Habría, en cambio, un porcentaje de un 50% de mujeres atractivas para los hombres.

Tinder polariza los porcentajes.

El inframundo de Tinder es un catalizador de la hipergamia porque genera el efecto "tienda de juguetes" en la mente femenina. Hay un exceso numérico de hombres y una escenografía del site demasiado visual que conduce al rápido descarte. Solo un porcentaje ínfimo de los hombres triunfa. De ahí nacen esos porcentajes tan brutales que citas en tu mensaje.

Nuestros hermanos antiguos, mucho más sabios de lo que pensamos, eran plenamente conscientes de la hipergamia. Las religiones garantizan la monogamia para que exista una democracia sexual, todo el mundo tenga su pareja y genere un sustrato social que permita construir familias.

Lo que hay ahora es muy parecido a la ley de la selva o ultraliberalismo sexual, como quieras llamarlo.


----------



## Busher (1 Dic 2021)

Hilo para el chiste malo del dia.

Uno que le dice a sus amigos; "Tios, estoy jodido, me gustan todas las mujeres menos la mia", a lo que los amigos le contestan; "tranquilo, que a todos nos pasa igual". El primero se queda pensativo y repregunta; "¿A vosotros tambien os gustan todas menos vuestras mujeres? Y los amigos le contestan; "No... nos gustan todas menos la tuya".


----------



## Marni70 (1 Dic 2021)

Pues no estar tan salidos. También va a ser culpa nuestra.


----------



## Volvitо (1 Dic 2021)

Las mujeres encuentran atractivo a cualquiera que tenga posición en el entorno.

Sois muy ridículos y muy plastas. Las dos cosas.


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

Marni70 dijo:


> Pues no estar tan salidos. También va a ser culpa nuestra.



Si los hombres no hubieran estado salidos (por genética, no por voluntad propia) tú estarías durmiendo en las cuevas de Altamira.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (1 Dic 2021)

Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.

Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO


----------



## Lemavos (1 Dic 2021)

Volvitо dijo:


> Las mujeres encuentran atractivo a cualquiera que tenga posición en el entorno.
> 
> Sois muy ridículos y muy plastas. Las dos cosas.



Cómprate un Mercedes nuevo y deja de hacer el ridículo con coches de segunda mano quiero y no puedo...


----------



## Volvitо (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cómprate un Mercedes nuevo y deja de hacer el ridículo con coches de segunda mano quiero y no puedo...



Cómprate un coche y deja de hacer el ridículo colgando fotos de internet como propias.


----------



## Marni70 (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Si los hombres no hubieran estado salidos (por genética, no por voluntad propia) tú estarías durmiendo en las cuevas de Altamira.



Si tú lo dices.


----------



## Murray's (1 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Luego entonces al 95 % de las mujeres no les gustan sus maridos




La mayoría de mujeres termina separando o divorciandose de ellos a medio largo plazo.


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
> Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.
> 
> Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO



La biologia esta muy bien pero en la dictadura progre no tiene cabida. El sistema (y casi todas las alternativas) esta hecho para esquilmar a los machos beta, que ademas tienen pocos incentivos hoy en dia


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (1 Dic 2021)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> La biologia esta muy bien pero en la dictadura progre no tiene cabida. El sistema (y casi todas las alternativas) esta hecho para esquilmar a los machos beta, que ademas tienen pocos incentivos hoy en dia



Es que biológicamente, en buena parte de las especies, los machos beta están condenados a no reproducirse o reproducirse mucho menos. Y es lo natural y lo sano.
Entiendo que para un beta, será una putada leer esto, pero es algo científico. Un alfa tiene más probabilidades de traer niños sanos, con un sistema inmune fuerte y aptos. Ellas lo saben, lo ven, lo huelen, lo intuyen.

Y luego os preguntáis, joder, algunas parece que prefieren estar solteras y criando gatos, que tontas! No. Tontas no. Instintivamente saben lo que hay.


----------



## kverko (1 Dic 2021)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse.
> 
> A partir de los 35, los porcentajes se invierten.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk



Parcialmente de acuerdo. Ellas dejan de ser tan selectivas a partir de los 35 y además buscan tener más sexo. Parece como si se empezasen a desesperar por algo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Dic 2021)

El 5% de los hombres se cepilla al 100% de mujeres

Es una ley universal e inviolable


----------



## Fray Guillermo (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.



Creo que estás muy equivocado.

En ninguna sociedad humana las mujeres han decidido con quién emparejarse sexualmente ... excepto en las nuestras. O al menos sólo lo han podido hacer esporádicamente y a escondidas. Son dos las razones principales:

- dimorfismo sexual: el hombre tiene el doble de fuerza en sus extremidades superiores que la mujer, entre otras cosas.
- somos animales profundamente sociales, solo aquellos grupos y sociedades que han sabido procrear y hacer crecer a sus hijos han subsistido; nuestra civilización actual, la de tinder y la liberación sexual de la mujer, no tiene futuro.

La mayoría de las civilizaciones han sido monogámicas, porque ello les confería un plus darwinista para triunfar. Ese plus se puede concretar en el viejo lema de "crecer y multiplicaos".


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Dic 2021)

Murray's dijo:


> La mayoría de mujeres termina separando o divorciandose de ellos a medio largo plazo.



Din del hilo... quieren su dinero.
Y un enano suyo cuando ya tienen claro :
1.- que quieren un enano.
2.- que no va a ser del alfa o el alfa pasa de el.

Y ahi aparece el 95% de tios que de normal " se lo tienen que currar...".


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (1 Dic 2021)

Fray Guillermo dijo:


> Creo que estás muy equivocado.
> 
> En ninguna sociedad humana las mujeres han decidido con quién emparejarse sexualmente ... excepto en las nuestras. O al menos sólo lo han podido hacer esporádicamente y a escondidas. Son dos las razones principales:
> 
> ...



Bueno. El ser humano tiene mucho tiempo, y las civilizaciones, en comparación bastante poco.
Igualmente, la mujer muchas veces se ha preñado de otro que no es su marido y es más frecuente de lo que nos pensamos.
También, la mujer (y el hombre), muchas veces se han enrolado en relaciones monógamas para subsistir y garantizar la supervivencia de la prole. Para hacer un equipo. Pero hoy día, desde que la mujer se incorporó al mercado laboral, la mujer ya no se deja preñar por cualquiera y por eso, hay tanto resentido, porque se ve con 30 y 40 años más solo que la una. Y ellas, también resentidas de otro modo.
Al final, quedan ambas partes con insatisfacción vital. Tiene su origen natural, biológico e instintivo y también sociológico, la entrada masiva de la mujer al mercado laboral.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



Hay que estar desesperado para encontrar atractiva al 62 % de las mujeres 

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aldebariano (1 Dic 2021)

Está más que comprobado que las mujeres no eligen a sus parejas porque les parezcan guapos, se fijan en el estatus. Es instintivo, buscan un proveedor que les dé un nido.

En épocas anteriores al feminismo de mierda el orden natural formaba las parejas, las mujeres a partir de los 14-15 años de edad ya buscaban con urgencia encontrar a un hombre con buen trabajo que las mantuviesen y les diesen hijos. La aspiración meta de una mujer era la maternidad. En aquellos tiempos los hombres ganaban bien, lo suficiente como para mantener a sus mujeres y a sus 5 o 12 hijos. El hombre tenía el poder del abastecimiento, el poder de los recursos, era el amo y señor de los ingresos en la familia. Por ende la mujer dependía totalmente del hombre para subsistir y criar a los hijos. El feminismo (hembrismo lésbico marxista) veía esto como una "aberración", una "opresión" de clase y creía que debería ser liberada de esa "atadura". Y claro, en este orden natural las lesbianas y las más feas salían perdiendo.

La religión y las tradiciones ancestrales servían de refuerzo para mantener el orden natural, pero llegó el feminismo y lo destrozó todo, ahora las mujeres al no depender más de los hombres se dan el privilegio antinatural de elegir a sus parejas y por razones hedonistas, el feminismo es la principal fuerza destructora contra Occidente. La naturaleza humana no puede ni debe ser forzada a cambiar, las mujeres por eso a los 35 se dan cuenta de la realidad y ya es muy tarde para remediarlo. En vez de encontrar a un esposo a sus 17 o 21 años y tener hijos, hicieron lo que quisieron durante 20 años (desperdiciando toda su juventud) y al verse ahora viejas ya quieren tener esposo y procrear. 

El feminismo perjudicó a las mujeres y a los hombres por igual, los únicos beneficiados fueron las lesbianas y las orcos.

Las víctimas: por un lado están las enmuradas que no tienen otro remedio más que adoptar gatos, y por el otro lado están los incels y MGTOWs.


----------



## carpetano (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
> Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.
> 
> Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO



Durante milenios, el hombre no ha necesitado ser el mas guapo o atractivo para aparearse, sino el mas fuerte o listo, mientras que en el caso de la mujeres (que durante milenios no han tenido opción de elegir a sus parejas), era todo lo contrario, la mas guapa/atractiva, era la que tenía mas opciones de reproducirse, siendo secundario todo lo demás.

De ahí, de hace milenios (como en todo), arrastramos los rasgos genéticos que nos definen hoy en día, como que la mayoría de los hombres no seamos guapos/atractivos a los ojos de una mujer, y que las mujeres sean en su mayoría atractivas a los ojos de los hombres, es una cuestión de selección natural de fenotipos milenaria.


----------



## Fray Guillermo (1 Dic 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El 5% de los hombres se cepilla al 100% de mujeres
> Es una ley universal e inviolable



Una ley que no se ha cumplido nunca.

Empecemos por el principio. Incluso en los grupos de chimplances practican un alto grado de "café para todos". Cuando una hembra está receptiva, copulan con ella la mayor parte de los machos del grupo, aunque el macho alfa lo haga con preferencia. Es una forma de crear cohesión social entre los machos, sin lo cual el grupo entero desaparecería.

A lo largo de nuestra ya larga historia como bípedos, la mujer no ha decidido nunca con quién emparejarse. Eso lo hacen por ejemplo casi todas las aves, pero casi ningún mamífero. Tampoco funciona entre los hombres estrategias como las de gorilas o ciervos: que los machos alfa se rodeen de harenes de hembras. La razón es muy simple: un gorila se enfrenta a sus adversarios de uno en uno. Si un hombre, por muy alfa que sea, quisiera montarse en una sociedad de cazadores recolectores un harén como el de los gorilas, pronto tendría que enfrentarse no a individuos, si no a un grupo de machos enemigos que se coaligarían para abrirle la cabeza y repartirse el botín de hembras.

La monogamia es la condición principal de la mayor parte de las sociedades humanas, porque es la que mejor se adapta para la vida en sociedad y la procreación exitosa. Las mujeres han aceptado históricamente lo que se les imponía, que más o menos venía a ser un "socialismo sexual": todos o casi todos los hombres tienen derecho a una mujer.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (1 Dic 2021)

carpetano dijo:


> Durante milenios, el hombre no ha necesitado ser el mas guapo o atractivo para aparearse, sino el mas fuerte o listo, mientras que en el caso de la mujeres (que durante milenios no han tenido opción de elegir a sus parejas), era todo lo contrario, la mas guapa/atractiva, era la que tenía mas opciones de reproducirse, siendo secundario todo lo demás.
> 
> De ahí, de hace milenios (como en todo), arrastramos los rasgos genéticos que nos definen hoy en día, como que la mayoría de los hombres no seamos guapos/atractivos a los ojos de una mujer, y que las mujeres sean en su mayoría atractivas a los ojos de los hombres, es una cuestión de selección natural de fenotipos milenaria.



La mujer admira la belleza masculina.
Cuando digo atractivo, no solo me refiero a belleza, que también les importa ya que simetría y armonía corporal es sinónimo de buenos genes. Además, admiran la belleza al punto que te puedo asegurar que por ejemplo, los ojos azules y verdes las hacen volverse locas. También la fuerza física y la inteligencia hacen al hombre atractivo.
El hombre inteligente y fuerte es mejor proveedor y protector obviamente y mejor compañero que el torpe.


----------



## propellerman (1 Dic 2021)

Yo en éste foro leo cosas que no me cuadran con lo que después veo fuera de él.
Yo veo a bastantes veinteañeras con ganas de mambo; conmigo flirtean y las doblo en edad, de el que tenga 25 o 30 y un físico que sea un 6 - 7 / 10 deben estar deseando que les de rabo


----------



## Nicors (1 Dic 2021)

Ni de puta coña, para mi el 10 % son atractivas, las demás un polvo si acaso.


----------



## ciudadlibre (1 Dic 2021)

es para lo que nos han educado a los remeros, para pensar con la neurona de la polla


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2021)

El "estudio" tiene parte de verdad (esos porcentajes con más o menos así), pero su función no es informar: Es desmoralizar.

Lo que el público entiende (si es hombre): "A mi me da igual, mientras alguna de ese 62% me haga amago de hacerme caso... pos seguiré ahí como un borrego pico y pala, pico y pala, jajajajaja"

Lo que el público entiende (si es mujer): "Lo sabíiia tíaaaa, tenía un pálpito!! La CIENCIA certifica que somos super selectivas porque somos superespeciales y no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno, jijijijiji"

¿Resultado?
Hombres y, sobre todo, mujeres SOLAS y jodidas de la cabeza.

¿Qui bono?
Multinacionales que venden desde dietas de aldelgazamiento a anti-depresivos, juguetes para gatos, consoladores, hipotecas, entretenimiento, o ideologías. Y también ganan los estados neo-comunistas, que tienen a la ciudadanía pensando en follar y desmoralizados, y obligados a pasar por el aro de financiar una red clientelar: Ellos porque su vida no es una péli porno, y ellas porque no es "Sexo en Nueva York".

Pero nada, nada... la culpa es del machismo, la ultra-derecha, Franco, y el maestro armero.
La ingeniería social y eso son cuentos de magufos y pajeros... claaaro que si.


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Dic 2021)

Lo mejor es alejarse de agujeros como tinder


----------



## Autómata (1 Dic 2021)

Lo curioso no es eso, es que todas piensen que merecen a esos 5%.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2021)

Con respecto a los porcentajes. 
Ese 4,5% de las mujeres se convierte en un 90% de interés si el hombre (aunque sea poco atractivo, o incluso normal, del montón) cobra más de 2000 euros al mes y no tiene deudas.

A los hombres, salvo a una minoría ridícula, nos la pela lo que cobre una mujer.

No es machisjjmoooo. Es pura biología. Las "hembras" buscan seguridad, y los hombres expandir la semila entre cuantas más hembras mejor.

¿Cual es la diferencia?
Que nosotros sabemos disimular nuestra naturaleza biológica.
Ellas ya ni se cortan.
A partir de los 35 les falta ir con un cartel luminoso que diga "busco idiota (mejor si es virgen) para que me mantenga y me soporte. Mejor todavía si me preña"


----------



## Busher (1 Dic 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El 5% de los hombres se cepilla al 100% de mujeres
> 
> Es una ley universal e inviolable



Al 85%... al restante 15% de mujeres se las ha follado el 95% de los hombres.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Dic 2021)

Qué queréis, si estamos rodeados de rastreros. Una mujer no quiere a un rastrero, a ver cómo se lo meten en la cabeza .

Yo ya no necesito mujé, pero me leí el libro de micromachismos -para saber lo que piensa el enemigo- y me metí queriendo en el bando contrario. Son más peligrosas que Hitler con una bomba atómica.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (1 Dic 2021)

La solución definitiva vendrá de la mano de la robótica. Sexbots. Las waifus 2.0 desplazarán a las empoderadas 1.0


----------



## Escachador (1 Dic 2021)

Joder siempre ha sido asi.

Presume de billetera y da igual si eres feo.


----------



## Sinclair (1 Dic 2021)

Se llama biología


----------



## Visilleras (1 Dic 2021)

kverko dijo:


> Parcialmente de acuerdo. Ellas dejan de ser tan selectivas a partir de los 35 y además buscan tener más sexo. Parece como si se empezasen a desesperar por algo.



Si: porque la alarma del reloj biológico suena a más volumen que un concierto de Manowar, y tienen menos tiempo para enganchar a un idiota que Usain Bolt bajando tres escalones


----------



## Teuro (1 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo interesante aquí es la cuantificacion
> 
> 62% es 5 de cada 8.
> 
> ...



"Si una mujer ve 22 hombres, le atrae 1 y no le atraen los otros 21. "

Joder, es brutal, con ese ratio es más probable que un hombre sea deseado por otro hombre antes que por una mujer ...


----------



## Teuro (1 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Luego entonces al 95 % de las mujeres no les gustan sus maridos



... tuvieron que conformarse con lo que había.


----------



## Teuro (1 Dic 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Ellas tienen tetas, asi todo es mas facil



De toda la vida de Dios la parte más "excitante" de un hombre ha sido la cartera.


----------



## eltonelero (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> En el principal, con 2 cojones...



Demografia, inmigración y derrumbe de la sociedad occidental. 

Mas principal que eso..


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Dic 2021)

MUJERAS, HIJAS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODAS

Con las mujeres no tengo problemas.

Taluecs


----------



## Teuro (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Es que biológicamente, en buena parte de las especies, los machos beta están condenados a no reproducirse o reproducirse mucho menos. Y es lo natural y lo sano.
> Entiendo que para un beta, será una putada leer esto, pero es algo científico. Un alfa tiene más probabilidades de traer niños sanos, con un sistema inmune fuerte y aptos. Ellas lo saben, lo ven, lo huelen, lo intuyen.
> 
> Y luego os preguntáis, joder, algunas parece que prefieren estar solteras y criando gatos, que tontas! No. Tontas no. Instintivamente saben lo que hay.



Eso es correcto en los ciervos y los leones, pero no en humanos. Desde el mismo día que los 4 betas se ponen de acuerdo para darle matarile al alfa este perdió toda su ventaja. En los humanos el alfa es quien tiene la capacidad de liderar y convencer al resto y desde hace milenios ese "lider" sabe que cuantos más subordinados tenga, mejor para él. Para ello se consagró el matrimonio, para tener al resto de machos dominados bajo el dominio del lider.


----------



## AlMutamid (1 Dic 2021)

Aquello de por donde mea ninguna es fea.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Dic 2021)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse.
> 
> A partir de los 35, los porcentajes se invierten.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk



Que bien y que consuelo, te pasas toda tu juventud que es cuando más plenitud tienes a dos velas y cuando ya son viejas ya vienen a ti, es alucinante que monstruosidad de sociedad.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



Así es. Tema más que hablado en el foro. Puedes ver en una parejita de hermanos, ella, considerada hiperfollable por la mayoría de tíos, él, un casi mindundi para la mayoría de tías.


----------



## 917 (1 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Luego entonces al 95 % de las mujeres no les gustan sus maridos



Buena deducción.


----------



## Teuro (1 Dic 2021)

Fray Guillermo dijo:


> Creo que estás muy equivocado.
> 
> En ninguna sociedad humana las mujeres han decidido con quién emparejarse sexualmente ... excepto en las nuestras. O al menos sólo lo han podido hacer esporádicamente y a escondidas. Son dos las razones principales:
> 
> ...



Los humanos que han triunfado han sido aquellos que han sido capaces de montar una civilización, para ello se requiere colaboración, mucha colaboración. Con la ley de la selva no se levantan pirámides ni se hacen graneros. Con la ley de la selva no se desarrollan aviones ni bombas nucleares. El contrato que ha creado nuestra civilización es sometimiento de machos a cambio de follarse a una mujer todos los días y ogligarlos a mantenerla y a sus hijos. Esa es la única razón que las civilizaciones que han triunfado han sido aquellas que han consagrado el matrimonio.

Por eso, la sociedad creada por Tinder va a durar lo que dura un suspiro, será desplazada por sociedades más "humanas".


----------



## Teuro (1 Dic 2021)

carpetano dijo:


> Durante milenios, el hombre no ha necesitado ser el mas guapo o atractivo para aparearse, sino el mas fuerte o listo, mientras que en el caso de la mujeres (que durante milenios no han tenido opción de elegir a sus parejas), era todo lo contrario, la mas guapa/atractiva, era la que tenía mas opciones de reproducirse, siendo secundario todo lo demás.
> 
> De ahí, de hace milenios (como en todo), arrastramos los rasgos genéticos que nos definen hoy en día, como que la mayoría de los hombres no seamos guapos/atractivos a los ojos de una mujer, y que las mujeres sean en su mayoría atractivas a los ojos de los hombres, es una cuestión de selección natural de fenotipos milenaria.



Desde hace decenas de milenios el hombre que ha triunfado no ha sido ni el más guapo, ni el más atractivo, ni el más fuerte, ni el más listo, sino aquel que tenía la capacidad de convencer a otros hombres, un lider natural. ¿De que sirve ser Sanson contra alguien que manda sobre un ejército?. Y no pase por alto que el "matrimonio" también ha sido una moneda de cambio comercial o política. En la India se ha venido practicando desde hace milenios con notable éxito.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Es que biológicamente, en buena parte de las especies, los machos beta están condenados a no reproducirse o reproducirse mucho menos. Y es lo natural y lo sano.
> Entiendo que para un beta, será una putada leer esto, pero es algo científico. Un alfa tiene más probabilidades de traer niños sanos, con un sistema inmune fuerte y aptos. Ellas lo saben, lo ven, lo huelen, lo intuyen.
> 
> Y luego os preguntáis, joder, algunas parece que prefieren estar solteras y criando gatos, que tontas! No. Tontas no. Instintivamente saben lo que hay.



Dejaos ya de mierdas de la vida animal. Las hembras tienen cero instinto sexual, las montan los machos por cojones, mientras comen hierba, o duermen, porque si no la naturaleza se extinguiría.

El problema es que en los humanos, que sólo gusten un 4% y todo ello por motivos económicos, es de una frigidez extrema.

Es completamente normal, el aumento de violaciones, de manadas, chicos de 20 años, con los huevos llenos, y siendo rechazados, por casi todas, es jugar con fuego y más si se persigue la prostitución.

Esta sociedad está jugando con fuego con la represión sexual del macho y el no querer follar porque lo manda la tele o el gobierno.
Estas cosas en la vida animal, como he dicho acaban como acaban, y ya empiezan a acabar igual en las ciudades. Van a follar por huevos, como hacen los osos o los ciervos, cuando acaban hartos, como no cambien de actitud.

No es normal, que se normalicen la fabricación de muñecas realistas, porque las tipas tienen pensado no follar con nadie, con el apoyo de los gobierno europeos, es demencial.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Dic 2021)

si ligan todas las mujeres con esos porcentajes, quiere decir que el 95% de las mujeres están cabreadas por haberse tenido que conformar.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Dic 2021)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Dejaos ya de mierdas de la vida animal. Las hembras tienen cero instinto sexual, las montan los machos por cojones, mientras comen hierba, o duermen, porque si no la naturaleza se extinguiría.
> 
> El problema es que en los humanos, que sólo gusten un 4% y todo ello por motivos económicos, es de una frigidez extrema.
> 
> ...



¿nunca has visto a una yegua o una burra poniendo el chocho al caballo o al burro, y hasta dándole coces cuando el otro no empalma?


----------



## невежда (1 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Solo buscan machos alfas



Muchos solo buscan modelos.


----------



## Nut (1 Dic 2021)

Es biología pura y dura. Y no los humanos no somos animales racionales.....Somos animales como los demás. Si acaso con una esquizofrenia acusada.

Debido a que, en eso si somos diferentes. El único animal simbólico(escritura, símbolos, Adán , Afrodita etc..... )Que nos hace ver la realidad totalmente distorsionada.


----------



## urano (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...











Así se reparte el mercado sexual en España (o por qué la libertad sexual ha generado una desigualdad BRUTAL) - Comunidad Red Pill


Como ya sabrás, los países occidentales y en especial España (debido a nuestra particular demografía), estamos viviendo en una situación que raya en lo absurdo. Mientras que nunca antes había habido tantas mujeres abiertas a disfrutar del sexo rápido y sin compromiso, nunca antes había habido...




www.comunidadredpill.com


----------



## CuervoDrogado (1 Dic 2021)

*4,5%    



Ni al 2,0% llegan*


----------



## Mark_ (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
> Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.
> 
> Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO



Lo que dices es cierto, es biología pura y dura, ahora bien, el ser humano no sólo se rige por sus instintos básicos y primitivos.

El ser humano ha creado y desarrollado la civilización durante milenios y ésta se fundamenta en la familia, la cuál no puede existir en un estado de hipergamia regida por la selección natural.

Civilización e hipergamia son incompatibles, la primera nos ha hecho llegar a donde estamos y la segunda nos lleva de vuelta a las cavernas.

Éste debate no existe ni se plantea en ningún sitio del mundo salvo en occidente.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Dic 2021)

Esa información estaba en el ático hace unos días, es realmente demoledor ver ese porcentaje. Una vez le pregunté por algo similar a una amiga mía y me dijo que casi todos los tíos le parecían feos, que quizá 1 de cada 10 era pasable o que le podía atraer físicamente, y no hablo de cuerpo de ciclado de gimnasio (que de hecho eso no le gustaba), sino el conjunto: cara+cuerpo+lenguaje corporal.


----------



## daesrd (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



Peor para ellas...., que se busquen un mono


----------



## SeñorLobo (1 Dic 2021)

Debo ser muuuy rarito...


----------



## sirpask (1 Dic 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El 5% de los hombres se cepilla al 100% de mujeres
> 
> Es una ley universal e inviolable


----------



## daesrd (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
> Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.
> 
> Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO



No seas exagerado, las personas, incluidas las mujeres, son algo más que instinto básico..., o es que te han comido el cerebro a ti también?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
> Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.
> 
> Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO



Realmente somos descendientes de aquellos hombres maternales que cuidaron de sus hijos hasta que estos pudieron valerse por sí mismos.

Aquellos machos que no cuidaban de su familia simplemente su familia moría y por lo tanto sus genes desaparecían .

sólo perduraron los genes de aquellos hombres que cuidaban de sus hijos y los protegían . Los humanos a diferencia de los gorilas por ejemplo , nacemos sin acabar de desarrollar como fetos, como marsupiales.

La hembra humana al adquirir la posición vertical , sus caderas se deformaron, además el cerebro de los bebés es enormemente grande para salir por esa abertura si naciese en el tiempo que les correspondería como los chimpancés , que ya pueden deambular y agarrarse al pelo de sus madres.

Es decir la hembra humana el tiempo antes y después de parir es completamente dependiente de su macho que la protegerá y le proveerá de alimentos y esa es la clave y lo que buscan las mujeres: La seguridad


----------



## Supremacía (1 Dic 2021)

aldebariano dijo:


> hembrismo lésbico marxista



No es _hembrismo, _porque el feminismo es todo lo opuesto a lo que es una mujer, es decir, la hembra humana. El feminismo —que más que marxista es liberal, pues el feminismo existe antes de que naciera Marx y se inspira en la Ilustración— es misoginia pura, una negación total de la feminidad y envidia hacia el hombre. 

Ojalá que de verdad el feminismo fuera hembrismo, pues eso significaría que está a favor de lo que es una verdadera hembra, una verdadera mujer, no un sucedáneo masculino como lo es cualquier feminista. 

En resumen:
Hembrismo = feminidad, antifeminismo, comportarse como una hembra. 

Feminismo = misoginia, antifeminidad, comportarse como un macho (aunque sin lograrlo totalmente).


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
> Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.
> 
> Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO




Como tú bien dices los ciclos reproductivos son algo limitado; 
entre la fecundación , el embarazo y la lactancia pueden pasar 4 años , en los que la mujer no ovula por lo tanto es infértil.

Hay que distinguir claramente el *coito fecundador* de todos los demás que son simplemente un pasatiempos.

Durante el tiempo infecundo, nuestras antepasadas utilizaban el sexo como forma de obtener algún tipo de compensación, 
básicamente *están programadas para comportarse como " putas "* , para engañar al instinto del hombre haciéndoles creer que es fecunda.

Por eso se maquillan de forma exagerada y se hacen las seductoras . se llaman estímulos supernormales.

Los llamados gays , al comportarse como mujeres infecundas , se comportan como putas , de ahí que el saber popular relacionase ambas formas de comportamiento : *putas y maricones*


Luego llegó la civilización y ató corto a las mujeres con velos, burkas, ablación , hasta la deformación de los pies que se hacía en China con la finalidad de que no se alejasen mucho de las casas y se dedicasen a criar a los hijos y sus tareas del hogar .

Se instauró un orden social , sobre todo con normas , leyes y pecados... apedreando las adulteras para que sirviesen de ejemplo y haciendo de las familias la base estructural de la vida de las personas .

*Actualmente estamos viviendo una anti civilización que en otros tiempos se llamaba satanismo*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Dic 2021)

Siempre ha sido así, la mujer ha ofrecido su belleza y el hombre todo lo demás.


----------



## Dupla (1 Dic 2021)

A mí me pasa lo mismo con las españolas, para ver una atractiva me cuesta.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Dic 2021)

"¿Dónde están los hombres?" jijiji


----------



## Murnau (1 Dic 2021)

carpetano dijo:


> Durante milenios, el hombre no ha necesitado ser el mas guapo o atractivo para aparearse, sino el mas fuerte o listo, mientras que en el caso de la mujeres (que durante milenios no han tenido opción de elegir a sus parejas), era todo lo contrario, la mas guapa/atractiva, era la que tenía mas opciones de reproducirse, siendo secundario todo lo demás.
> 
> De ahí, de hace milenios (como en todo), arrastramos los rasgos genéticos que nos definen hoy en día, como que la mayoría de los hombres no seamos guapos/atractivos a los ojos de una mujer, y que las mujeres sean en su mayoría atractivas a los ojos de los hombres, es una cuestión de selección natural de fenotipos milenaria.



Cierto, como cierto es que no podemos generalizar este hecho a todas las regiones o países. Por diferentes circunstancias, tenemos el caso de Rusia por ejemplo, donde la Segunda Guerra Mundial dio lugar a un número de pérdidas masculinas tan exagerado, que se produjo un desequilibrio en la pirámide poblacional. Había tantas mujeres disponibles, que sólo las más guapas empezaron a procrear, dando lugar a un incremento general en la belleza de las siguientes generaciones.

En España, por el contrario, la Guerra Civil tuvo un número de muertes inferior al millón, no produciendo desequilibrio poblacional, sino manteniendo la burbuja a favor de la mujer, de tal forma que ningún orco bigotuda se quedó sin procrear, dando lugar a la siguiente generación de engendros bigotudas. Edito para decir, que es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, ya que al procrear con bigotudas feas, siempre habrá una siguiente generación de bigotudas feas.

De hecho, no conozco orco mujer que esté sin emparejar. La que no lo está es porque quiere 100 veces más de lo que ofrece.

Por otra parte, habría que ver qué era lo atractivo hace 20 mil años, porque la fuerza y la inteligencia son más fácilmente medibles, al menos a efectos prácticos de supervivencia.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Dic 2021)

Nut dijo:


> Es biología pura y dura. Y no los humanos no somos animales racionales.....Somos animales como los demás. Si acaso con una esquizofrenia acusada.
> 
> Debido a que, en eso si somos diferentes. El único animal simbólico(escritura, símbolos, Adán , Afrodita etc..... )Que nos hace ver la realidad totalmente distorsionada.



el ser humano es un animal racional POTENCIALMENTE.

No nacemos siendo personas, seres humanos auténticos o como lo quieras llamar, es un proceso que puede durar toda la vida y que puede no completarse, de hecho la mayoría se muere siendo un NPC.

Pero sí existe la racionalidad y no es una manera distorsionada de ver la realidad, por cuanto no sólo lo físico es objetivo.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> las mujeres encuentran atractivos al 4.5% de los hombres.




Es más o menos la cifra de millonarios que hay en este pais. Pero será solo casualidad porque ya sabemos que para ellas lo importante es la belleza interior y que las hagan mucho de reir.

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



pues lógico, eso demuestra quien quiere follar.
de todas maneras suena un poco raro porque hay estadísticas en internet que hablan de un porcentaje mayor de busconas.


----------



## lostsoul242 (1 Dic 2021)

Las mujeres jovenes siempre tienden a sentir atraccion por "aquello que no tienen" , si tienen 50 tios interesados en la lista siempre iran a por el que en principio parece que pasa un poco o es mas "un reto" . Asi al menos hasta que llegan a los 30-40 y maduran en ese aspecto . 
Asi que no hay que ser un mangina , pero tampoco un misogino como los que hay en este foro . Hay que saber follar mentes como decia el de la pelicula .


----------



## Excovid (1 Dic 2021)

No me cuadran esas estadísticas. Entre los callos que ya tenemos en el país y los que se han empeñado en meternos, véase marroquíes bigotudas y rumanas gordas nosotros tampoco tenemos mucho donde escoger. Eso sin contar con las "superempoderadas" y lesbianas que están creciendo como higos en verano.
Lo de "vestir santos" que se decía antes a algunas se les va a quedar corto. Joder van a faltar gatos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Dic 2021)

No dice nada nuevo, lo interesante es que lo diga tan claro y en el Diario del Régimen. Al lado de la vanguardia el Pravda de los 70 era periodismo de investigación.


----------



## Domm (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> *Los hombres encuentran atractivas al 62% de las mujeres, las mujeres encuentran atractivos al 4,5% de los hombres.*



Eso tiene fácil explicación:


----------



## sisar_vidal (1 Dic 2021)

Luego sacas los billetes y a llorar el porcentaje.


----------



## Murnau (1 Dic 2021)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hay que estar desesperado para encontrar atractiva al 62 % de las mujeres
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk



Y como apunta un forero en el caso inverso, significa que hay un 38% de hombres que están emparejados con mujeres que no les gustan o no encuentran atractivas. Podríamos tomarlo incluso como una medida del nivel de arrastrados o pagafantas, que en realidad es superior. Porque por dinero sabemos que no es, ellas no se dejarían hacer eso igual que los hombres, salvo por alguno que otro como el mal llamado estafador del amor.

Me estoy acordando del caso de un compañero de trabajo. Estábamos en el descanso, y me muestran la foto de what's app del sujeto. Les digo "hostias, que risa, el cabrón se ha puesto una foto en el WhatsApp con la madre" Empiezan los otros dos compañeros a descojonarse y dicen: hijoputa, es la novia. Yo, aunque inicialmente también me reía de la foto, realmente pensaba que era la madre. También debo decir que ese compañero tampoco puede pretender aspirar a más. Sin embargo, es curioso, porque el tipo ha dicho varias veces la frase de arrastrado de "yo es que no puedo estar solo" pero después está continuamente buscando la forma de ponerle los cuernos a la mujer, novia, o lo que sea.

Dicho esto, ya hablé en otro hilo de la de casos extremos que conozco, que evidencian que aquí en España no hay tia fea que quede sin emparejar, al menos temporalmente. 
Mencioné por encima el caso de una que estaría en sus 18-20, en donde crecía siendo niño, que teniendo toda la cara quemada, tenía novio normal que la trataba muy bien. Otro caso similar era una compañera de trabajo, que ocultaba su cuello parcialmente quemado con camisas de cuello alto, pero que sin querer te terminabas fijando. Tenía novio normal tirando a mejor. Ella fea no era, también era más simpática que el resto de tias que trabajaban allí que la mayoría eran unas chungas de cojones. Yo lo asociaba al defecto o tara que tenía, es un patrón que he podido ver, no se si erróneamente, donde estas chicas son más conscientes de la realidad y se vuelven mejores personas. Después estaba el caso más extremo de una que había en una clase de idiomas, a ver cómo lo explico, tenía la cabeza deformada. Lo primero que piensas es: esta no ha conocido varón en su vida. Era como si tuviese un corte sagital que le dividía la cabeza en dos exactamente, una mitad unos centímetros más arriba que la otra. No se si eso tiene nombre médico. Pues en estas que dice que tiene novio. No se si se lo inventaba o si el novio también era deforme, pero en este país lo veo perfectamente posible. Es más, en esa clase había otra, que fea no era, subnormal un rato, muy desagradable en el trato, y en una de estas, viene con unas sandalias, y me fijo que tenía todos los empeines cubiertos de pelo, que me parta un rayo si no es verdad. Era como un puto hobbit, en la vida lo había visto en una tia. A esa sí lo fue a buscar el novio, porque a ellas los parguelas pagafantas siempre las van a buscar a los lugares.


----------



## Murnau (1 Dic 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> Lo curioso no es eso, es que todas piensen que merecen a esos 5%.



Si, llegado el momento lo resuelven en que prefieren compartir varias al mismo, que no irse a buscar la que se queda sin ninguno a otro que esté deseando dedicarse a ella en cuerpo y alma. Esto lo he vivido con dos tias. Así son.


----------



## JyQ (1 Dic 2021)

Interpretación, la mía:

Cuanto más fácil es conseguir sexo fácil gracias a estas apps, tanto ellas como ellos filtran más, 64 y 4 por ciento son cifras muy bajas para ambos sexos.

En condiciones normales, sin app ni comunicaciones ni internet, o como antiguamente, ellas encontrarían atractivos a bastantes más, y ellos prácticamente a todas.


----------



## Falcatón (1 Dic 2021)

Dupla dijo:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo con las españolas, para ver una atractiva me cuesta.



A mí me cuesta ver tantas españolas atractivas pero teniendo edad como para ser su padre. Suerte que tengo autoestima y dignidad como para no hacer el ridículo viejo verde, ni siquiera mirarlas fijamente. Eso sí, o son jóvenes o a las que tienen más de treinta y tantos ni las miro siquiera de refilón exploratoriamente porque las mujeres tienen muy mal envejecer, un hombre elegante que cuide su cuerpo se mantiene mucho mejor que ellas.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Dic 2021)

Que se extingan los feos
sobretodo las feas. 
62 es demasiado. deberia ser 20%.


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Solo buscan machos alfas



COMO PABLEMOS.








*NORMAL, A LOS FEOS MACHOS DELTA NO LOS AGUANTA NI DIOS..................*


----------



## Manoliko (1 Dic 2021)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse.
> 
> A partir de los 35, los porcentajes se invierten.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk



A partir de los 35, si eres hombre, solo cuenta el dinero que tengas.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Dic 2021)

Alfas y tíos con pelas y estatus.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Dic 2021)

Como se ven ellas con 40 años:






La realidad:


----------



## Autómata (1 Dic 2021)

Murnau dijo:


> Si, llegado el momento lo resuelven en que prefieren compartir varias al mismo, que no irse a buscar la que se queda sin ninguno a otro que esté deseando dedicarse a ella en cuerpo y alma. Esto lo he vivido con dos tias. Así son.



Ese 4,5% de los que estamos hablando, además de ser muy promiscuos, acaban desarrollando un narcisismo y una psicopatía adquirida al tener tanta atención, luego viene aquello de "todos los hombres son iguales"....


----------



## Abort&cospelo (1 Dic 2021)

¿Y estos estudios de donde salen?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Dic 2021)

Hay que registrarse en la vanguardia para ver el artículo. Puedes ponerlo completo aquí?


----------



## carpetano (1 Dic 2021)

Murnau dijo:


> Cierto, como cierto es que no podemos generalizar este hecho a todas las regiones o países. Por diferentes circunstancias, tenemos el caso de Rusia por ejemplo, donde la Segunda Guerra Mundial dio lugar a un número de pérdidas masculinas tan exagerado, que se produjo un desequilibrio en la pirámide poblacional. Había tantas mujeres disponibles, que sólo las más guapas empezaron a procrear, dando lugar a un incremento general en la belleza de las siguientes generaciones.
> 
> En España, por el contrario, la Guerra Civil tuvo un número de muertes inferior al millón, no produciendo desequilibrio poblacional, sino manteniendo la burbuja a favor de la mujer, de tal forma que ningún orco bigotuda se quedó sin procrear, dando lugar a la siguiente generación de engendros bigotudas. Edito para decir, que es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, ya que al procrear con bigotudas feas, siempre habrá una siguiente generación de bigotudas feas.
> 
> ...



Curiosamente, se sabe perfectamente lo que era atractivo hace 20.000 años o mas, gracias al arte paleolítico, y no era precisamente los rasgos faciales (a los que se daba tan poca importancia, que en casi todas las venus paleolíticas se suprimen o no se reflejan), sino otros atributos relacionados con la reproducción pura y dura...


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Dic 2021)

Por favor, leed bien:* un estudio sesgado, BASADO EN TINDER. *


----------



## t_chip (1 Dic 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Ni de puta coña, para mi el 10 % son atractivas, las demás un polvo si acaso.



Un polvo solo se lo hechas a quien te atrae, o sea, a quien te parece atractiva.

Se es más selectivo a la hora de buscar pareja fija, porque es para siempre, y ahí los hombres elegimos a la que nos resulta más atractiva, pero eso no quita que sea verdad que el 62% nos lo parece, solo que quien puede elige a la que se lo parece más.

Las mujeres en cambio eligen a quien les resulta más conveniente, el problema es que las leyes actuales les permiten, una vez que han procreado con uno, quedarse con todo y echarle a la puta calle manteniéndole, además, como proveedor de recursos para años, a veces incluso de por vida. ES LA NUEVA ESCLAVITUD.

Esto no puede acabar bien, correrá la sangre.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Remero consentido (1 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...




Es una brecha más a investigar por el departamento de lesbianas del ministerio de igualdad


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Dic 2021)

En el Ático lo llevamos diciendo años Y SIN GASTAR UN SOLO DURO a cuenta del contribuyente. Pura observación y deducción, sin más.

Eso para los que dicen que burbuja es un foro de pirados, que haberlos haylos, pero desde luego no se puede decir que no tengamos razón en casi todo lo que decimos o predecimos.


----------



## t_chip (1 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿nunca has visto a una yegua o una burra poniendo el chocho al caballo o al burro, y hasta dándole coces cuando el otro no empalma?



Eso es en el brevísimo espacio del celo. Fuera de ese tiempo las coces se las dan si las montan sin que ellas quieran.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DonLimpio (1 Dic 2021)

Encontrar atractiva a una mujer =//= Estar dispuesto a follársela
No Encontrar atractiva a una mujer =//= No Estar dispuesto a follársela


----------



## t_chip (1 Dic 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> No es _hembrismo, _porque el feminismo es todo lo opuesto a lo que es una mujer, es decir, la hembra humana. El feminismo —que más que marxista es liberal, pues el feminismo existe antes de que naciera Marx y se inspira en la Ilustración— es misoginia pura, una negación total de la feminidad y envidia hacia el hombre.
> 
> Ojalá que de verdad el feminismo fuera hembrismo, pues eso significaría que está a favor de lo que es una verdadera hembra, una verdadera mujer, no un sucedáneo masculino como lo es cualquier feminista.
> 
> ...



El feminismo sin la izqmierda=marxismo detrás no es nada.

Es solo otra ideología de taradas más, como el animalismo, el mariconismo y el inmigracionismo, ideologías residuales.

Es el izqMierdismo marxista (el único que existe, aunque a veces venga camuflado) el que se sirve de esa ideología ridícula para, siguiendo su estrategia clásica, crear división y frentismo en el que pescar votos que les permitan afianzar su dictadura repugnante por medio del engaño, una vez que han visto que por medio de la violencia, que es su verdadera vocación, es muy difícil implantarla y les es imposible sostenerla en el tiempo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Supermanises (1 Dic 2021)

62 por cien?
Poco me parece...


----------



## gpm (1 Dic 2021)

*Maquillajes, filtros, tacones y repetir 1 millón de veces cada foto tiene la simple solución al enigma*


----------



## kiko33 (1 Dic 2021)

Supongo que no han tenido en cuenta la billetera de cada uno


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2021)

que pena que no os deis cuenta que toda esta trama está diseñada para el genocidio europeo. 

Lo que han hecho es deconstruir a la mujer como hembra de la especie humana , de ahí la insistencia de llamar mujeres a los travestis porque no quieren que se asocie con la reproducción sino con un rol en el acto sexual. 

Como he desvelado en innumerables ocasiones han convertido a toda la población en gays : sexo estéril y promiscuo . 

De esa manera al no concebir las relaciones como una unidad reproductiva , es decir una familia con hijos y nietos que por eso existimos , pues seremos los últimos de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes y seremos reemplazados por una nueva población. 

Hablarán de los europeos como cucarachas a las que exterminaron para la salvación del islam o a saber el relato que tienen preparado, en cualquier caso contarán durante siglos como consiguieron aniquilar a toda la población con sólo una bomba :

LA BOMBA GAY


----------



## coscorron (1 Dic 2021)

Marni70 dijo:


> Si tú lo dices.



Que buen argumento ...!!!! pero te ha faltado poner "ji,ji,ji ... "


----------



## Lady_A (1 Dic 2021)

Entonces me doy cuenta que soy un hombre.

Ahora en serio, lo primero es que yo creó que la mujer biologícamente esta programada para ser mas selectiva, por eso de que se puede quedar preñada y el bebe lo lleva dentro. No es como que le vaya a ser facil hacer la del humo. Pero aparte este tipo de artículos esta basado en web de citas. Donde es habitual "la pesca de arrastre", es decir, le dan líke a todo lo que no sea una aberración a la vista y luego ya deciden si interactuar o no, y hasta donde. Habitualmente buscan sexo y les importa poco con quien. Mientras que las mujeres necesitan que les atraiga algo la foto, por eso muchas veces ellas salen haciendo cosas, con amigos/as o en sitios que le agraden, para contar algo de ellas, por eso se fijan en las descripciones (y las rellenan) o en las fotos con hobbys de los chicos. Y solo dan a quien les llamen la atencion realmente. Luego ya pues las conversaciones iran por donde sea.

No veo el drama. A la hora de ligar, el método pesca de arrastre puede funcionar porque no sabes si la otra persona por lo que sea le llamaste la atencion. Peor lo veo para ellas que dan solo a quien les llaman mucho la atencion y por tanto el que esta detrás si te da un like puede llamarte la atencion pero ser un impresentable de cuidado (y suele pasar porque en esas apps, la gente no suele ser muy educada)


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Dic 2021)

Gol de Señor


----------



## Rumplestinski (1 Dic 2021)

No me extraña, los tíos huyen al verlas por las aberrantes leyes de género españolas.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Dic 2021)

Hecho: a las mujeres se les puede clasificar por la siguiente escala,

——VEINTEAÑERAS——-

*1. JESSICA: inalcanzable.

Descripción*: chica joven y guapa; entre 17 y 23 años; con un cuerpazo de escándalo. La reina de Instagram.

*Relaciones y aspiraciones:* Jessica sale única y exclusivamente con Alfas guapísimos o con tíos forrados. Las Jessicas más guapas podrán optar a la combinación de alfa rico.

*Dónde puedes encontrarlas: *en Instagram posando en piscinas y yates; en las discotecas donde van de fiesta los jugadores de fútbol.


*2. MARTA: difícil de acceder si no eres un estudiante guapo y fibrado o un abogado de 30, guapo y con éxito laboral.

Descripción*: chica entre 23 y 25 años; las hay guapas y no tan guapas; con un cuerpo bonito pero no impresionante; estudiante universitaria de márqueting, Relaciones Laborales, ADE, etc. Tiene un carácter un tanto inmadura y cree que está en la cima del mundo, por eso pide un novio perfecto y guapo. Es interesada y sólo piensa en si misma.

*Relaciones y aspiraciones:* Marta sale de fiesta y se lía con tíos guaperas; puede acceder a los alfas de categoría menor, pero la mayoría sólo quieren a Irene para abrirla de piernas y reventarla. Irene no puede aspirar al Alfa rico; solo si es una Jessica que lo ha dejado con su niño rico y busca olvidarle follándose a otros alfas con menos pasta. Pero, generalmente, Marta suele salir con un tío que tiene dinero, coche y casa porque es una interesada y cree firmemente que un hombre debe darle todo lo que ella merece.

*Dónde puedes encontrarlas: *en el grupo de compañeras más jóvenes de tu trabajo, en las discotecas pijas y puede que hasta en Apps de ligoteo buscando el guapo de turno.


*2.1: IRENE: tóxica y feminista.

Descripción: d*e la misma edad que Marta, pero ni es tan guapa ni tiene tanto éxito. A lo máximo que puede aspirar es a liarse con un 6/10 en una discoteca, como mucho un 7 si se esfuerza mucho. Al no tener tanto éxito como Marta, empieza a venderse como Friki de las series para ver si atrae algún tío medianamente intelectual e interesante. Es altamente feminista y votante de PODEMOS. Cree en géneros no binarios y, aunque ve con buenos ojos tener relaciones con otras mujeres porque le gusta decir que es bisexual, si alguien le pregunta si es lesbiana, internamente se lo tomará como un insulto y una gran ofensa, aunque exteriormente afirme que no es necesario ser lesbiana para follar con mujeres, para, acto seguido, llamarle misógino/homofobo/facha a su interlocutor.

*Relaciones y aspiraciones: *juntarse con algún 6/10 con sus mismos gustos y aficiones. Aunque, por lo general, suele llevarse un 5,5/10 físicamente parecido a Quique Peinado, al que no tratará demasiado bien porque, a pesar de que sea su novio, sigue siendo un hombre y es norma por parte de las feministas tratar con desprecio a los hombres porque son privilegiados y bla, bla, bla; A pesar de llevar años con su ”QuiquePeinado”, suele tontear con “amigas” feministas de Twitter o de su asociación feminista. Posiblemente le haya puesto los cuernos con alguna a su noviete más de una vez.

*Dónde puedes encontrarlas: *mayoritariamente en casa, haciendo uso intensivo de Twitter para hablar de feminazismo, discutirse con “fachas” y llamando a su noviete tontorrón para que venga a defenderla cuando ella no puede ganar la pelea que ha empezado; en el FNAC mirando pelis y discos con el tontete; en asociaciones feministas; viendo maratones de Netflix los findes por la tarde.


——- 30 AÑERAS——-

*3. ANA: busca pareja.

Descripción*: mujer entre 27 y 30 años; aunque hay guapas, empiezan a ser algo muy raro. Buscan establecerse. Los alfas ya son seres completamente inalcanzables para ellas. Solo las Ana con complejo de Jessicas intentarán ligarse a un ciclado de 32 años; pero empiezan a darse cuenta de que dicho ciclado normalmente no tiene un duro y por lo tanto prefieren buscarse un betazo de mierda con el que formar una familia. Después de años de ser unas auténticas guarras, de golpe se han vuelto más conservadoras y hay cosas que “ya no hacen” en la cama, pero que en realidad significa que no se las van hacer al betazo de mierda porque: 1) ya se han cansado de tanto hacérselas a los alfas; 2) el betazo no se las merece, porque es un betazo de mierda al que no necesitan hacerles cosas muy golfas para mantenerlo amarrado. Cada vez se parece más a su madre y de tanto en tanto se pregunta cómo le irá a su ex-novio con el que estuvo 5 años y empieza a pensar que no fue buena idea desecharlo , que era buen chico y sanote. Ana empieza a notar como los tíos ya no la miran ni le entran en los bares.


*Relaciones y aspiraciones:* Ana ya no sale de fiesta, todo eso quedó atrás. Se ha vuelto vaga y sabe perfectamente que ya no le sientan bien los vestidos provocativos porque; 1) ha engordado; 2) se siente ridícula porque ya no va mucho con su edad; en lugar de salir a la caza de guapos, prefiere quedarse en casa viendo Netflix como hace Irene. Busca sobretodo un 6/10 tirando a beta/proveedor con el que casarse y formar una familia. Ana es bastante superficial, pero sobretodo es interesada. A pesar de haber sido un putón de jovencita, ahora va de digna y respetable, por eso busca un chico serio y maduro mentalmente.

*Dónde puedes encontrarlas: *normalmente tomándose algo en una terraza con sus amigas, hablando de tíos y ojeando de tanto en tanto el Tinder. Suele quedar con bastantes, pero no pasa de un par de polvos. Las relaciones no cristalizan. Empieza a sospechar mínimamente que algo no acaba de encajar en el cuento de hadas que le han vendido a cerca de encontrar el amor de su vida de sonrisa profident, guapo, elegante y con buen trabajo.


——— 35 AÑERAS ——-

*MARISA: madre y señorona.

Descripción*: mujer entre los 35 y los 40 años; casada con un Joaquin; con uno o dos hijos; sobre todas las cosas es madre. Ni siquiera es esposa.
No trabaja porque tiene a Joaquin para traer el dinero a casa. No tiene más aficiones que ir a tomar el café después de llevar los niños al cole. Tiene la casa medianamente limpia y no es especialmente buena cocinera, porque no necesita hacer absolutamente NADA para conservar a Joaquin, al que hace años que trata más como un proveedor y un item necesario para conservar su estatus de mujer casada. Va de madura por la vida aunque en realidad su vida consiste en jugar a las familias. Hace años que no siente el más mínimo cariño ni respeto por Joaquin. Es más, si lo piensa detenidamente, nunca estuvo enamorada de ese tontainas. Pero, chica, tocaba casarse…
Marisa sabe que es completamente invisible a los hombres, pero eso a ella le da igual, lo que importa es que es madre y mujer casada. Su vida es eso y nada más.

*Relaciones y aspiraciones:* casada con un tonto al que ni respeta ni desea sexualmente. Su vida es simple y pura monotonía. Es la típica que exige y cuando, por algún motivo, a Joaquin le van mal las cosas, si la situación se prolonga, opta por el divorcio y lo deja en la calle. Total, hace años que le es absolutamente indiferente.

*Dónde puedes encontrarlas: *tomando el café con las amigas; de compras; en los supermercados los sábados y los domingos puede que de visita al terreno de unos amigos, jugando a las familias.


—-DERROCIÓN——-


*DOLORES*: *A.K.A Charo.


Descripción*: de la misma edad que Marisa, pero no quiso casarse porque pasó sus años de *ANA* pensando que seguía siendo *MARTA*.
Es muy muy muy feminista. Dolores hace tiempo que no se come un rosco a pesar de que se pasa el día revisando el Tinder. Pero todo lo que hay que le hace caso son Pacos de 40 años, gordos, calvos, feos, con cara de pervertidos y que huelen mal hasta en las fotos de perfil.
Dolores tiene dolorosamente asumido que es completa y totalmente invisible para los hombres. Pero no solo eso, sino que si ella intenta ponerse coquetona con un tío entre los 25 y los 35 años, los nota no solo incómodos sino hasta hiriente y notoriamente asqueados. Ningún tío se gira cuando pasa por su lado; ningún piropo; si sale de fiesta, es a discotecas para boomers donde se siente ridícula por tener que llevar vestidos ceñidos para realzar un escote caído. Sabe que no baila bien y se siente humillada al tener que ir a cazar la morralla y la derroción.


*Relaciones y aspiraciones:* a estas alturas, Dolores ya no aspira a nada. Sus noches las pasaría a solas de no tener sus gatas Cleo y Misifú. Le gustaría ser madre, pero ya es tarde para ella. El sueño de zorrear joven y pillar a un guapo a los 27-28 ya ha quedado muy atrás en el tiempo.
A lo máximo que aspira es a follar de tanto en tanto con Mohammed y a pescar a un mena de 25 o a un Matumba de 28 al que pagarle todo y cruzar los dedos para que no venga borracho y le de un par de hostias bien dadas.

*Dónde puedes encontrarlas: *”trabajando” como funcionarias administrativas mientras toman el café con sus amigas. En asociaciones feministas por las tardes o en asociaciones multiculturales asociadas a PODEMOS y similares. Un par de veces al año, haciendo el ridiculo en alguna discoteca de viejos de nombre estilo “La Paloma”. Pero, sobretodo, en Twitter dando Like y Retweet a *IRENE*



Sea como sea, si no habéis tenido la inmensa suerte de encontrar y afianzado alguna que no sea lo anteriormente descrito, el panorama pinta muy chungo para vosotros.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Dic 2021)

Ya sabemos que el 5% de los hombres son los que follan sin problema.


----------



## Murnau (1 Dic 2021)

carpetano dijo:


> Curiosamente, se sabe perfectamente lo que era atractivo hace 20.000 años o mas, gracias al arte paleolítico, y no era precisamente los rasgos faciales (a los que se daba tan poca importancia, que en casi todas las venus paleolíticas se suprimen o no se reflejan), sino otros atributos relacionados con la reproducción pura y dura...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 856515
> ...



Pues a eso precisamente me refiero. He omitido decir que no hace tanto, vamos, dentro de este milenio, también se consideraba atractiva a la mujer de proporciones generosas, y no al insecto palo, porque lo daba por sabido. Es ahí a donde voy. El factor atractivo ha sido maleable a través del tiempo y la cultura, por lo que no es una variable tan de fiar.

En cuanto al arte en si, las estatuillas paleolíticas son una representación de la fertilidad, quizás exagerada. Que no representen los rasgos faciales puede ser más por incapacidad de técnicas para hacerlo, que por falta de ganas.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (1 Dic 2021)

La naturaleza es así. Un coño es como un imán de neodimio.


----------



## hotice (1 Dic 2021)

Debo ser muy exigente, porque yo he probado Tinder y no hacia like a más del 10%, y eso que tengo una edad que he bajado el listón.
Hay cada callo, gorda, vieja, marróna... y eso sin contar los cabrones travelos que se meten como mujer.

Esa estadística viene a decir que un hombre al azar tiene una probabilidad del 2,5% de tener un match...

La culpa la tenéis los que os tiráis a lo que sea


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo interesante aquí es la cuantificacion
> 
> 62% es 5 de cada 8.
> 
> ...




O mienten o mienten. Y las mujeres mienten por naturaleza.



Con esas cifras avocas a una especie a la extinción. No puede dar por la misma naturaleza humana esas cifras, en los hombres esta tirada hacía abajo por tabus y el de las mujeres aun mas hacía abajo. La simple atracción sexual natural no pueden dar esas cifras.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Dic 2021)

hotice dijo:


> Debo ser muy exigente, porque yo he probado Tinder y no hacia like a más del 10%, y eso que tengo una edad que he bajado el listón.
> Hay cada callo, gorda, vieja, marróna... y eso sin contar los cabrones travelos que se meten como mujer.
> 
> Esa estadística viene a decir que un hombre al azar tiene una probabilidad del 2,5% de tener un match...
> ...



eres mas bien la excepción. 
España es el pais donde ves a tios 9 tirando los trastos a tias 4-5s con tal de follar


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2021)

*EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO OBNUBILA VUESTRA MENTE . 

Descartes* , que es el responsable del pensamiento occidental, estuvo bastante acertado en algunas cuestiones , pero como hombre de su tiempo se equivocó radicalmente al endiosar al humano y tratar a los animales como cosas y ese es el origen de la ignorancia occidental en estas cuestiones . 
No le quedaba más remedio puesto que los animales eran usados como esclavos y maltratados de formas extremadamente crueles , si actualmente también se hace, en aquella época como eran necesarios los caballos , burros , mulos , bueyes , vacas.. para tirar de los carros , los arados, dar vueltas a las norias , sacar carbón de las minas , acarrear pesos que los reventaban , en las guerras y en espectáculos más propios de personas psicópatas , de haber dicho Descartes que entre los animales y el ser humano no hay ninguna diferencia , le habrían quemado vivo por hereje. 

De la misma manera que si le clavas un alfiler a un perro , el perro se queja porque le duele , todo lo demás es igual . El hambre, la sed , el miedo, la alegría y felicidad , el asco , el amor .... todas las pulsiones y emociones de los humanos están en todos nuestros parientes puesto que todos tenemos el mismo origen y las mismas dinámicas de supervivencia. 

El sexo , el deseo y apetito sexual sexual , es el comportamiento que más nos acerca a los animales puesto que dejamos al mando al instinto ancestral.
la bioquímica ( igual en todos los animales ) dirige al individuo a través de chutes de cortisol y dopamina , para tratar de acceder a una pareja potencial desarrollando pautas etológicas que en cada especie difieren según el tipo de vida y la forma de aparearse. 

Por resumirlo mucho , unas especies luchan los machos para que el más fuerte se lleve a todas las hembras , como los ciervos, leones, gorilas ... 
*y otras especies luchan / compiten dentro de las vaginas . *






El coito humano tiene como finalidad desalojar el semen del anterior por eso los humanos tienen glande y los chimpancés no .


EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO OBNUBILA VUESTRA MENTE . Descartes , que es el responsable del pensamiento occidental, estuvo bastante acertado en algunas cuestiones , pero como hombre de su tiempo se equivocó radicalmente al endiosar al humano y tratar a los animales como cosas y ese es el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2021)

la evolución no es algo lineal . De hecho ahí están nuestros antepasados los monos , los reptiles , anfibios y peces ... 

Todas las especies de humanos se extinguieron porque los machos se mataron entre sí por las hembras . Siguen vivos los gorilas , chimpancés ... porque no son capaces de usar palos y piedras como armas y sólo se dan manotazos. 

Nuestra especie aprendió a diferenciar el coito fecundador y la relación de pareja, del sexo como pasatiempos , algo así como quitarse pulgas y piojos . Todavía existe ese comportamiento en los prostíbulos donde los clientes no se pelean por las hembras y ellas reciben su contraprestación que en su día era algo de comida y todos tan contentos.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Dic 2021)

Eso me hace ver que las tías más o menos son tan exigentes como yo. 
Me gusta una chica de cada 20 más o menos y eso decentes, pibonazos 1 de 100.


----------



## reconvertido (2 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



¿La de tu avatar quién es?


----------



## Monica1988 (2 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Bueno. El ser humano tiene mucho tiempo, y las civilizaciones, en comparación bastante poco.
> Igualmente, la mujer muchas veces se ha preñado de otro que no es su marido y es más frecuente de lo que nos pensamos.
> También, la mujer (y el hombre), muchas veces se han enrolado en relaciones monógamas para subsistir y garantizar la supervivencia de la prole. Para hacer un equipo. Pero hoy día, desde que la mujer se incorporó al mercado laboral, la mujer ya no se deja preñar por cualquiera y por eso, hay tanto resentido, porque se ve con 30 y 40 años más solo que la una. Y ellas, también resentidas de otro modo.
> Al final, quedan ambas partes con insatisfacción vital. Tiene su origen natural, biológico e instintivo y también sociológico, la entrada masiva de la mujer al mercado laboral.



Y tu machote eres del 5%? lo dudo mucho me instinto detecta a betazo


----------



## Funcional (2 Dic 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> O mienten o mienten. Y las mujeres mienten por naturaleza.
> 
> 
> 
> Con esas cifras avocas a una especie a la extinción. No puede dar por la misma naturaleza humana esas cifras, en los hombres esta tirada hacía abajo por tabus y el de las mujeres aun mas hacía abajo. La simple atracción sexual natural no pueden dar esas cifras.



Pues yo sin embargo lo veo bastante lógico.
El macho está programado para fecundar al mayor número posible de hembras. Si no encontrara atractivo a un alto porcentaje no se molestaría en expandir su semillita.
Lo que opine la hembra no ha sido nunca determinante. En realidad un macho fuerte tiene que poder reducirla sin problema. Unicamente en poblaciones con escasez de hembras o de equilibrio reproductivo se restringe la capacidad de expandirse por parte de otros machos midiendo fuerzas y ganando el mas fuerte el derecho a reproducirse. El equivalente actual sería el que tenga la mayor capacidad económica para mantener a las hembras y a sus proles.


----------



## reconvertido (2 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo interesante aquí es la cuantificacion
> 
> 62% es 5 de cada 8.
> 
> ...



Tú has salido poco de copa a ligar por lo que veo.
Es lo que se veía todas las noches.

Y cuando con algo más de 35 te das cuenta de que van las neuróticas esas, dejas de salir.
Y 10 años después siguen las charos saliendo y diciendo "donde jjtánnnn lojj hombrejjjjjj?", se les contesta:
En su casa, pasando de vosotras.


----------



## reconvertido (2 Dic 2021)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Y tu machote eres del 5%? lo dudo mucho me instinto detecta a betazo



Ya está la payasa soltando lo del machote.

Sobráis.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (2 Dic 2021)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Y tu machote eres del 5%? lo dudo mucho me instinto detecta a betazo



Pues mi instinto me dice que eres un forero de lo más cuevero.


----------



## XRL (2 Dic 2021)

hotice dijo:


> Debo ser muy exigente, porque yo he probado Tinder y no hacia like a más del 10%, y eso que tengo una edad que he bajado el listón.
> Hay cada callo, gorda, vieja, marróna... y eso sin contar los cabrones travelos que se meten como mujer.
> 
> Esa estadística viene a decir que un hombre al azar tiene una probabilidad del 2,5% de tener un match...
> ...



hasta los 30-35 en tinder suelen estar buenas para follarlas pero madremia para aguantarlas,se ponen a pedir como si tuvieran 5 años

a partir de los 30-35 se dispara el peligro de aguantarlas y fisicamente ya empiezan a dar asco xD

no sé como hay hombres que las pueden aguantar,ya hay que ser arrastrao por buena que esté,además cuanto mas buena mas loca y pedigueña xD

por mucho que folle o buena que esté te tiene que dar igual tu salud mental para tratar con este tipo de seres


----------



## XRL (2 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tú has salido poco de copa a ligar por lo que veo.
> Es lo que se veía todas las noches.
> 
> Y cuando con algo más de 35 te das cuenta de que van las neuróticas esas, dejas de salir.
> ...



tirándole a las de 25-30 y yendo de putas xD


----------



## XRL (2 Dic 2021)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Encontrar atractiva a una mujer =//= Estar dispuesto a follársela
> No Encontrar atractiva a una mujer =//= No Estar dispuesto a follársela



eso no es así,estar dispuesto a follársela es que está follable,pero de que esté follable a que esté buena(atractiva) hay un mundo


----------



## DonLimpio (2 Dic 2021)

XRL dijo:


> eso no es así,estar dispuesto a follársela es que está follable,pero de que esté follable a que esté buena(atractiva) hay un mundo



Creo que me has entendido mal, pq qitando el "eso no es así"
estoy de acuerdo con el resto.

Un tio z puede encontrar atractiva a la mujer x.
Un tio z puede no encontrar atractiva a la mujer x.
Un tio z puede estar dispuesto a follarse a la mujer tal.
Un tio z puede no estar dispuesto a follarse a la mujer tal.

Dos posibilidades de cada lado, que forman 4 posibilidades, posibilidades que van variando segun quien sea el tio z y la tia x.


En una clase de 25-30 personas del colegio o Instituto yo creo que guapas me podían parecer entre 3-7 chicas, suponiendo que eran la mitad, no es un porcentaje tan alto como el del tinder.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Dic 2021)

A las mujeres se les conquista generalmente con el oido. Admiran el caracter, la personalidad, la inteligencia y la seguridad en los hombres. Son las cualidades masculinas por las que se sienten atraidas. Los tíos en este sentido son más simplotes. Con un buen trasero y un par de tetas ya está todo solucionado y van contentos para casa.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Eso es en el brevísimo espacio del celo. Fuera de ese tiempo las coces se las dan si las montan sin que ellas quieran.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



por supuesto, la innovación de la especie humana, o quizás de los homínidos (lo digo por los bonobos), es el celo perpetuo de las hembras, los machos están siempre dispuestos, lo que pasa que a falta de estímulos de las hembras en celo, no se suelen excitar.

Concluyendo, que si las hembras animales sienten placer y exigen ser penetradas, con más razón las mujeres.

Lo llevan de otra manera y tienen otros tiempos y ritmos, pero sienten placer y apetito sexual igual o más que los hombres.


----------



## Black War Greymon (2 Dic 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Acaso no es el emparejarse uno de los motivos más inmobiliarios que hay?



El DIN. Cierren por favor.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (2 Dic 2021)

Esas son más o menos las cuentas que me había hecho: el mejor de veinte, un 5%. Son los machos alfa.

Ojo, no confundamos nuestra experiencia personal ni el tinder ni nuestros prejuicios con la estructura natural del mamífero de manada.
El beta por instinto debe desafiar al alfa, todos los años. El alfa debe rechazarlos a todos delante de las hembras. Sea el león o el burro salvaje mongol o la gacela, pasan el proceso.
Si el alfa gana, revalida su puesto. Cubre a las hembras Y se queda con dos o tres hembras alfa que pasan a formar una élite. Dirigen la manada, y cuando no hay macho dominante, éstas siguen mandando. Las crías son las más fuertes posible.
Inevitablemente, un día el alfa envejece o flaquea o enferma, el mejor beta le quita el puesto. El sistema es dinámico y se automejora.
Funciona (si algo no funciona la Naturaleza lo borra). No aplica a otros bichos (insectos, mamiferos solitarios...) que tienen su sistema. Los domadores dicen que a un tigre nunca se le da la espalda, porque no sabe qué es un jefe. No hay manada, no hay alfa. Nunca aceptan la jerarquía.

Rara vez hay más de media docena de machos en edad de pelear, sólo en manadas muy grandes de herbívoros. El caso es que nosotros somos chimpancés, y las mujeres llevan el esquema en el firmware. Les "gusta" el mejor de 20 PORQUE es el mejor de 20. Físicamente, que sea alto, y cualquier signo de poder (ojo, de poder sobre otros machos). Y ya está. Todo lo demás son nuestras cosas de humanos, como el chimpancé tiene las suyas. Interés mutuo, buen carácter... da igual. La especie se ha preservado.

Y yo no veo nada malo en ello. Que me haya tocado ser 95% descartable no altera la utilidad del sistema. Ajo y agua.
[automerge]1638423910[/automerge]
Esas son más o menos las cuentas que me había hecho: el mejor de veinte, un 5%. Son los machos alfa.

Ojo, no confundamos nuestra experiencia personal ni el tinder ni nuestros prejuicios con la estructura natural del mamífero de manada.
El beta por instinto debe desafiar al alfa, todos los años. El alfa debe rechazarlos a todos delante de las hembras. Sea el león o el burro salvaje mongol o la gacela, pasan el proceso.
Si el alfa gana, revalida su puesto. Cubre a las hembras Y se queda con dos o tres hembras alfa que pasan a formar una élite. Dirigen la manada, y cuando no hay macho dominante, éstas siguen mandando. Las crías son las más fuertes posible.
Inevitablemente, un día el alfa envejece o flaquea o enferma, el mejor beta le quita el puesto. El sistema es dinámico y se automejora.
Funciona (si algo no funciona la Naturaleza lo borra). No aplica a otros bichos (insectos, mamiferos solitarios...) que tienen su sistema. Los domadores dicen que a un tigre nunca se le da la espalda, porque no sabe qué es un jefe. No hay manada, no hay alfa. Nunca aceptan la jerarquía.

Rara vez hay más de media docena de machos en edad de pelear, sólo en manadas muy grandes de herbívoros. El caso es que nosotros somos chimpancés, y las mujeres llevan el esquema en el firmware. Les "gusta" el mejor de 20 PORQUE es el mejor de 20. Físicamente, que sea alto, y cualquier signo de poder (ojo, de poder sobre otros machos). Y ya está. Todo lo demás son nuestras cosas de humanos, como el chimpancé tiene las suyas. Interés mutuo, buen carácter... da igual. La especie se ha preservado.

Y yo no veo nada malo en ello. Que me haya tocado ser 95% descartable no altera la utilidad del sistema. Ajo y agua.


----------



## el ejpertoc (2 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



Así mejor:
Los hombres encuentran atractivas al 62% de las mujeres, las mujeres encuentran atractivos a los que tienen la *cartera llena de dinero*, es decir al 4,5% de los hombres.


----------



## NIKK (2 Dic 2021)

Un estudio basado en tinder    .


----------



## NIKK (2 Dic 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hecho: a las mujeres se les puede clasificar por la siguiente escala,
> 
> ——VEINTEAÑERAS——-
> 
> ...



¿Y donde está la buena mujer con hijos dispuesta a satisfacer a su hombre siempre, con buenos pucheros de los de antes y su casa siempre limpia?
Ya sé que de este tipo de mujeres hay pocas, pero las hay y doy fe de ello.


----------



## pepeleches (2 Dic 2021)

Y mercado, que a estas alturas de la civilización es aún más importante. 

Si una mujer de nivel de atracción medio cada vez que sale de casa tiene 10 oportunidades de ligar, acabará creándose un sistema de elección que tenderá a ser complejo. 

Si un hombre del mismo nivel puede pegarse tiempos asombrosos sin tener ni siquiera una mínima oportunidad, cuando esta aparezca renunciará a cualquier sistema de elección. 

Por eso en el tercer mundo comer es una fiesta, y el en primero hacemos espumas y deconstrucciones. Es la diferencia de reacción entre la escasez y la abundancia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2021)

XRL dijo:


> hasta los 30-35 en tinder suelen estar buenas para follarlas pero madremia para aguantarlas,se ponen a pedir como si tuvieran 5 años
> 
> a partir de los 30-35 se dispara el peligro de aguantarlas y fisicamente ya empiezan a dar asco xD
> 
> ...



Efectivamente cada año cuenta, porque la vida pasa volando.
Al margen de lo estúpidas que son las mujeres españolas, que se han dejado engañar haciéndolas creer que se liberaban de atender un hogar con hijos .....se han convertido en esclavas de sus jefes , pero por lo menos les pagan por quemar su vida.

Suponer que una mujer guapa va a ofrecer su coño y su tiempo ( sus mejores años) a cualquier mequetrefe por el hecho que de vez en cuando reemplace al succionador de clítoris, es una puta ingenuidad.

La vida tiene unas etapas trascendentales y si se queman malamente no se puede volver atrás.

Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve


----------



## Ponix (2 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



Pura realidad. Hay putas ganándose la vida siendo mujeres 0 atractivas. Ese es el nivel del hombre.


----------



## kverko (2 Dic 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Si: porque la alarma del reloj biológico suena a más volumen que un concierto de Manowar, y tienen menos tiempo para enganchar a un idiota que Usain Bolt bajando tres escalones



Te doy like porque estoy de acuerdo contigo y sobre todo por la mención a Manowar :metal:


----------



## Chaini (2 Dic 2021)

Madre mía como esta incelandia
Según vuestra teoría las tías acaban con antidepresivos por no follar con tíos tan estupendos como vosotros e irse con "alfas". Chicos, no sabéis el cambio que hay echarle un par de huevecillos de vez en cuando.


----------



## cebollo (2 Dic 2021)

En el foro he leído muchas veces que ligan o son alfas el 20 por ciento de los hombres. Es llevar al sexo a Pareto pero no es así. Alfas son el 5 por ciento o menos. Después hay otro 10 por ciento que puede ligar por circunstancias (fama, dinero, status social, buena presencia, entornito y posición). Pero no son alfas de verdad, les falta malotismo y carisma. 

Sin destacar en físico, personalidad ni dinero quedan un 85 por ciento de hombres que son invisibles.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Dic 2021)

Yo debo ser rarito porque el 95% de las mujeres no me resultan atractivas.

Tetas, culos… ok, pero el 95% son trozos de carne descerebrados aparte de no tener principios ni moral.

Eso mata cualquier atracción que pueda sentir.


----------



## Pasta (2 Dic 2021)

Ese 4,5% cada vez es menor...

Si pillamos sólo 2 características de una infinita lista de requisitos que tienen algunas hembras humanas, te vas rápido al 1%. Por ejemplo.

- Que mida más de 1,80m, no me gustan los bajitos jiji
- Con pelo, calvos no

Datos:

- Hombres en España que midan más de 1,80m, según el INE: 11,2%








Adultos por sexo, edad y estatura.







www.ine.es





- España es el seguno país con más PCMs del mundo. 42,6% sufren alopecia. Hombres con pelo: 47,4%








España: el segundo país del mundo con más calvos


Sí, lo ha oído bien España es el segundo país del mundo con más calvos ¿Ya sabes por qué? Te lo explicamos aquí




manmedicalinstitute.com





Simplemente una tía que quiera un tío "alto" y que tenga pelo, ya supone un 5,2% de todos los hombres españoles. Súmale que sea guapete, tenga un trabajo bien pagado, fibradito jiji, desenvuelto en la cama, etc


----------



## perrosno (2 Dic 2021)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse.
> 
> A partir de los 35, los porcentajes se invierten.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk



Ni de coña, no sabes de lo que hablas, pero ni de los 45-50, ellas siempre están en modo xqueyolovalguista


----------



## Romeo Montague (2 Dic 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Yo debo ser rarito porque el 95% de las mujeres no me resultan atractivas.
> 
> Tetas, culos… ok, pero el 95% son trozos de carne descerebrados aparte de no tener principios ni moral.
> 
> Eso mata cualquier atracción que pueda sentir.



Eres rarito, sí.


----------



## Xsiano (2 Dic 2021)

No se podía saber.


----------



## El Patriarcado (2 Dic 2021)

Eso quiere decir que el 95,5 de las mujeres le pondrían los cuernos a sus maridos si aparece un hombre que de verdad les ponga cachondas.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Dic 2021)

Es lo mismo que decir que a las mujeres NO les gustan los hombres.

ASUMIDLO Y TRASCENDED.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Dic 2021)

No seré yo, eso será el hombre random.


----------



## Claire R (2 Dic 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Madre mía como esta incelandia
> Según vuestra teoría las tías acaban con antidepresivos por no follar con tíos tan estupendos como vosotros e irse con "alfas". Chicos, no sabéis el cambio que hay echarle un par de huevecillos de vez en cuando.




La culpa de que no tenga pareja es de todo el mundo menos mía. Un clásico. Si sabes que tienes algo que hace imposible tener pareja o relacionarte con mujeres intentas arreglarlo o lo asumes. No te montas una película de que la sociedad no sé que o el otro sexo no sé cuanto.


----------



## PiterWas (2 Dic 2021)

Normal, si sois todos maricones afeminados


----------



## proctalgiafugax (2 Dic 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es lo mismo que decir que a las mujeres NO les gustan los hombres.
> 
> ASUMIDLO Y TRASCENDED.



Por supuesto que no les gustan, como a nosotros las mujeres. Les gustan en un contexto, porque es famoso, empresario, o sale en algún anuncio, pero por si mismos, como nos puede atraer una tía en cualquier parte aunque friegue escaleras, pues no.
Ya lo dice blaster, que los cuerpos de los hombres les importan tres cojones, si no estarían como nosotros.


----------



## feldene flash (2 Dic 2021)

las mujeres ligan mas que los hombes ???




jajjajajaj en los muhndos de yupi puede ser


----------



## Kylo (2 Dic 2021)

Algo que sabemos todos: la gente que no es atractiva no liga. Se hace una cuenta en burbuja


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Dic 2021)

Resumen: la inmensa mayoría de mujeres son putas y estúpidas. Nada nuevo bajo el Sol o que no se corrobore cada día desde hace cientos de años. Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.


----------



## Feo (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> por supuesto, la innovación de la especie humana, o quizás de los homínidos (lo digo por los bonobos), es el celo perpetuo de las hembras, los machos están siempre dispuestos, lo que pasa que a falta de estímulos de las hembras en celo, no se suelen excitar.
> 
> Concluyendo, que si las hembras animales sienten placer y exigen ser penetradas, con más razón las mujeres.
> 
> Lo llevan de otra manera y tienen otros tiempos y ritmos, pero sienten placer y apetito sexual igual o más que los hombres.



Ni igual, ni más, ni bastante menos placer sexual que los hombres.

Las mujeres sienten poco y muy de tarde en tarde placer sexual.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Ni igual, ni más, ni bastante menos placer sexual que los hombres.
> 
> Las mujeres sienten poco y muy de tarde en tarde placer sexual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



coño, entonces habrás follado más o menos, pero sin duda has follado MUY MAL.

Léete un libro de las artes de la alcoba taoísta, ahí tienes descripciones muy vivas de lo que no has sido capaz de inspirar, o has tenido tan mala suerte que te han tocado todas las frígidas del mundo.

Si yo te contara, en rigor un hombre sólo puede llegar a ser multiorgásmico gracias a la mujer, que sí es multiorgásmica por obvias razones y otras no tan obvias.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> ¿Por qué las mujeres ligan más que los hombres?
> 
> 
> Según un estudio basado en Tinder, los hombres encuentran atractivas al 61,9% de las mujeres, mientras que las mujeres tan solo se sienten atraídas por el 4,5% de los hom...
> ...



Es que ellas son seres de luz alimentadas por antidepresivos.
Normal.


----------



## t_chip (3 Dic 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> coño, entonces habrás follado más o menos, pero sin duda has follado MUY MAL.
> 
> Léete un libro de las artes de la alcoba taoísta, ahí tienes descripciones muy vivas de lo que no has sido capaz de inspirar, o has tenido tan mala suerte que te han tocado todas las frígidas del mundo.
> 
> Si yo te contara, en rigor un hombre sólo puede llegar a ser multiorgásmico gracias a la mujer, que sí es multiorgásmica por obvias razones y otras no tan obvias.



Eso de multiorgasmica es una parida feminista que no hay por donde cogerla.

En esta vida no importa la cantidad, sino la calidad, y lo de "multi" es cantidad. !Eso suponiendo que sea verdad!

Si quieres saber quién se lo pasa mejor en la cama solo tienes que observar quien ansia más practicar sexo, todo lo demás son opiniones, brindis al sol, propaganda feminazi, bocachancladas y estudios "miscojonicos"

Es igual que el comunismo, que quiere vendernos la moto de que es mejor que el capitalismo, pero necesita poner alambradas.....para que sus ciudadanos no huyan. 

!Claro claro!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Dic 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Eso de multiorgasmica es una parida feminista que no hay por donde cogerla.
> 
> En esta vida no importa la cantidad, sino la calidad, y lo de "multi" es cantidad. !Eso suponiendo que sea verdad!
> 
> ...



ni puta idea macho, en serio.

No digo que las mujeres no utilicen el sexo para sus fines más que los hombres, pero lo de que no tienen deseo sexual es una parida de eyaculadores precoces o impotentes.

No es el feminismo, es la tradición milenaria en diversas partes del mundo al respecto, redescubierta en ciertas comunidades en el siglo XIX y cualquiera se puede informar y practicar para comprobarlo.

Es obvio que las mujeres no tienen el impedimento de los hombres, sobre todo a partir de cierta edad, de no poder "orgasmar (la eyaculación coincide con el orgasmo, pero no es el orgasmo, y esto es ciencia básica, de hecho lo corta como tal), un número indefinido de veces, mientras que las mujeres pueden masturbarse literalmente hasta aburrirse a cualquier edad si tienen ganas.

Joder, el reconocer la hipergamia femenina y demás historias no depende de no reconocer su sexualidad, que seguramente es el único aspecto en sí en el que son biológicamente superiores a los hombres.


----------



## Abelinoz (3 Dic 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> La mujer admira la belleza masculina.
> Cuando digo atractivo, no solo me refiero a belleza, que también les importa ya que simetría y armonía corporal es sinónimo de buenos genes. Además, admiran la belleza al punto que te puedo asegurar que por ejemplo, los ojos azules y verdes las hacen volverse locas. También la fuerza física y la inteligencia hacen al hombre atractivo.
> El hombre inteligente y fuerte es mejor proveedor y protector obviamente y mejor compañero que el torpe.



bien en todo menos los ojos, no hombre no, hablas desde el sesgo español, para una polaca ver unos ojos negros es la leche. Y te lo dice uno con los ojos verde marihuana


----------



## Abelinoz (3 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Como tú bien dices los ciclos reproductivos son algo limitado;
> entre la fecundación , el embarazo y la lactancia pueden pasar 4 años , en los que la mujer no ovula por lo tanto es infértil.
> 
> Hay que distinguir claramente el *coito fecundador* de todos los demás que son simplemente un pasatiempos.
> ...



joder, cómo estás de la puta cabeza.

Esa deformidad era de las Geisas, que básicamente eran putas, y por tanto mujeres objeto no madres.

Los 4 años de no fecundidad es conocer nada a las Mujeres, informate anda y sobretodo mira a tu alrededor a ver si los hermanos se llevan 4 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2021)

Abelinoz dijo:


> joder, cómo estás de la puta cabeza.
> 
> Esa deformidad era de las Geisas, que básicamente eran putas, y por tanto mujeres objeto no madres.
> 
> Los 4 años de no fecundidad es conocer nada a las Mujeres, informate anda y sobretodo mira a tu alrededor a ver si los hermanos se llevan 4 años.



Mira estúpido dónde hay que fijarse es dónde viven las verdaderas mujeres de forma natural. Las occidentales son hombres sin pene . 
Usan el sexo como una droga y se comportan como putas aunque sólo sea con un solo hombre. 

La lactancia inhibe la ovulación. Nuestras antepasadas y las africanas le dan la teta al niño hasta los 3 años, por eso tienen una media de 6 hijos a lo largo de su vida, como las gorilas y las chimpancés.

Los occidentales si le dan la teta y se la quitan a los 4 meses y ya vuelve la ovulación.
Los bebés son abandonados en orfanatos llamados guarderías en donde te han dejado tirado a ti , y son alimentados con esos artefactos satánicos que son los biberones por cualquiera, incluso por hombres.

En ese periodo trascendental de la vida el bebé en vez de estar arropado en el pecho y la teta de su madre, está mirando el techo, solo en una caja llamada cuna, chupando una goma.
. Ahí es donde se forman los trastornos mentales, las parafilias sexuales , la llamada homosexualidad de los occidentales y la pérdida o mejor dicho la no adquisición del instinto maternal y paternal.
Los africanos no tienen parafilias . No conciben las aberraciones que desean los trastornados occidentales.










Níger, con una media de 7,4 hijos por mujer, el país con mayor fecundidad


13 PAÍSES DE | Latinoamérica aún mantienen o superan la tasa de reemplazo (2,10), mientras ocho son similares a Europa




www.noticiasdenavarra.com






La *mujer en África* tiene actualmente alrededor de 4,7 *hijos* de *media*. Esto varía significativamente desde 2,5 en la parte meridional a entre 5,5 y 5,8 en la zona central y occidental. El promedio en otras partes del mundo es de 2,2 o incluso menos, y el promedio mundial es de 2,5 *hijos por mujer*.









África: por qué crece tanto la población y cómo cambiar la tendencia


Sobre la mesa está la siguiente pregunta: ¿pueden y deben utilizarse incentivos y estímulos para efectuar cambios en los patrones de fecundidad?




www.google.es


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mira estúpido dónde hay que fijarse es dónde viven las verdaderas mujeres de forma natural. Las occidentales son hombres sin pene .
> Usan el sexo como una droga y se comportan como putas aunque sólo sea con un solo hombre.
> 
> La lactancia inhibe la ovulación. Nuestras antepasadas y las africanas le dan la teta al niño hasta los 3 años, por eso tienen una media de 6 hijos a lo largo de su vida, como las gorilas y las chimpancés.
> ...




Muy bueno, como siempre.


----------



## El Patriarcado (3 Dic 2021)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Por supuesto que no les gustan, como a nosotros las mujeres. Les gustan en un contexto, porque es famoso, empresario, o sale en algún anuncio, pero por si mismos, como nos puede atraer una tía en cualquier parte aunque friegue escaleras, pues no.
> Ya lo dice blaster, que los cuerpos de los hombres les importan tres cojones, si no estarían como nosotros.



TU cuerpo les importa tres cojones. Si no no estarían babeando los Momoas y los galanes turcos de turno


----------



## El Patriarcado (3 Dic 2021)

Madre mía, como está el patio. Luego los frikazos estos pseudoantropólogos se preguntan por qué son nuncafollistas. Si se oyen sus sonidos guturales autistas desde aquí.


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Dic 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo con las mujeres, mira que los tíos somos feos joer.


----------



## remosinganas (3 Dic 2021)

Siiii, pero aqui cuando se follaaa? 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remosinganas (3 Dic 2021)

Siiii, pero aqui cuando se follaaa? 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Domm (3 Dic 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> -Paco, te dejo. Estás todo el día jugando a la play no sales de la habitación y te comes 6 bolsas de doritos al día.
> 
> - No se vivir sin ti, por favoooooor (lloros y gritos de desesperación) no me dejes Voy a cambiaaaaar!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Culozilla (3 Dic 2021)

Si una mujer se interesa por vosotros por vuestro dinero es que no tenéis nada más que ofrecer y, por supuesto, sois carne de cuernakos.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (3 Dic 2021)

Nada de eso importará cuando las sexbots entren en escena


----------



## petete44 (9 Feb 2022)

se llama biologia y que las histericas no quieren cambiar el postureo,las quieren todas .


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Feb 2022)

Ojo: ESTUDIO BASADO EN TINDER. 

No representa a la media de la población sino a LA GENTE QUE HAY EN TINDER.


----------



## dabuti (9 Feb 2022)

Los comedoritos fachas de este foro no follan ni pagando los muy hijos de puta.


----------



## Lemavos (9 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ojo: ESTUDIO BASADO EN TINDER.
> 
> No representa a la media de la población sino a LA GENTE QUE HAY EN TINDER.



Tinder es un reflejo de la mayoría de la sociedad


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Feb 2022)

Marni70 dijo:


> Pues no estar tan salidos. También va a ser culpa nuestra.



Eso es. En Tinder ellos buscan cualquiera con quien follar. Son los macho-orcos desesperados que no ligan porque además de feos, patosos socialmente y sosos llevan en la cara escrita la palabra "rarito". Y ellos follarían hasta con una cabra.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Tinder es un reflejo de la mayoría de la sociedad



No señor. Tinder es donde se reune principalmente la gente que no es capaz de ligar en persona. No son una muestra normal.


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2022)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse.
> 
> A partir de los 35, los porcentajes se invierten.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk



No. Se mantienen hasta los 50 o más hoy.


----------



## Lemavos (9 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No señor. Tinder es donde se reune principalmente la gente que no es capaz de ligar en persona. No son una muestra normal.



Que va

Ahí está todo el mundo


----------



## HUROGÁN (9 Feb 2022)

Lo siento por el 4.5 restante.


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No señor. Tinder es donde se reune principalmente la gente que no es capaz de ligar en persona. No son una muestra normal.



eso sería hace 20 años,ahora todos están en instagram-tinder,es mas es aquí donde se liga...

estas muy desfasada


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> eso sería hace 20 años,ahora todos están en instagram-tinder,es mas es aquí donde se liga...
> 
> estas muy desfasada



Puede ser. 

En todo caso los hombres siguen estando más salidos que las mujeres y a los desesperados les vale cualquier agujero.


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Puede ser.
> 
> En todo caso los hombres siguen estando más salidos que las mujeres y a los desesperados les vale cualquier agujero.



todos queremos follar,no es que estemos salidos,es que siempre tenemos ganas de follar...

luego muchos solo follaríamos con chicas con buen cuerpo aunque sea pagando con putes y otros pues pagan pisos-fantas-mienten...para follarse a chicas con buen aspecto o bajan listón y le tiran a cualquiera que sea poco atractiva por metérsela,eso depende de cada uno

yo no me meto a esas apps porque no cumplo esos requisitos,así que porno y putes una vez a las mil y ni tan mal,ya no sé lo que es aguantar a ninguna y ni ganas de querer saberlo


----------



## Slavia (9 Feb 2022)

No sé por qué alguien hace caso a esto. Ellas se enrrollan con cualquiera que les pilla por delante y se casan con feos, calvos, gordos, bajitos y mediocres. No paran de ligar y siempre se enrrollan con alguno allá donde estén en un grupo.

Son más exigentes porque por foto solo hay un 5% de guapos pero ellas se acaban liando siempre con los de alrededor y no paran de follar como máquinas.


----------



## Marni70 (10 Feb 2022)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> No hay que preocuparse.
> 
> A partir de los 35, los porcentajes se invierten.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk



Ya te digo yo que no.

Bueno depende como estés, yo tengo amigas que a los 30 rompían cuellos y ahora pues no.
Pero si te mantienes medio bien se sigue cumpliendo esa estadística.


----------



## cebollo (10 Feb 2022)

Según investigaciones en el ADN sólo el 5 por ciento de los hombres en el Neolítico se reprodujeron.


----------



## The Master (10 Feb 2022)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Los que os quejáis de esto, simplemente sois anormales, porque es una cuestión biológica, natural, intrínseca de la especie humana y es precisamente la razón por la que hemos evolucionado, apareándose los mejores. No es una cuestión de que las tías sean caprichosas porque sí, las tías solo pueden parir pocas veces en su vida y quieren asegurarse de parir hijos del mejor que puedan. En cambio, cada hombre podría fecundar varias mujeres al día.
> Y también puede ser que no sois del 4,5 de hombres atractivos y os jode.
> 
> Quiero saber la opinión de @ATARAXIO



los periodos de expansion de civilizaciones están marcados por la monogamia, la religion y el conservadurismo. y todo sobre la base de la unidad étnica. 

o crees que el declive de europa y occidente viene de la extrema derecha jaja.


----------



## Lemavos (10 Feb 2022)

The Master dijo:


> los periodos de expansion de civilizaciones están marcados por la monogamia, la religion y el conservadurismo. y todo sobre la base de la unidad étnica.
> 
> o crees que el declive de europa y occidente viene de la extrema derecha jaja.



Y ahora lo que se pretende es que no haya expansión de la civilización


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (10 Feb 2022)

Os daís cuenta de que si no existiese el maquillaje, los rellenos, los retoques fotograficos, los angulos y las mujeres no fuesen enseñando carne como rameras, el porcentaje de feas y feos entre hombres y mujeres sería muy similar¿?
El 62% de las mujeres NO SON GUAPAS y la mayoría NO están buenas, solo engañan con todo tipo de artimañas,... Y los hombres se dejan engañar, es igualito a vivir en MATRIX.


----------



## summerset (10 Feb 2022)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> La mujer admira la belleza masculina.
> Cuando digo atractivo, no solo me refiero a belleza, que también les importa ya que simetría y armonía corporal es sinónimo de buenos genes. Además, admiran la belleza al punto que te puedo asegurar que por ejemplo, los ojos azules y verdes las hacen volverse locas. También la fuerza física y la inteligencia hacen al hombre atractivo.
> El hombre inteligente y fuerte es mejor proveedor y protector obviamente y mejor compañero que el torpe.



Yo viví en Dinamarca y me las llevaba de calle con mis ojos marrones. Es más, mi ex me decía que si tuviésemos hijos le gustaría que ninguno tuviese ojos claros, porque en su familia todos tenían los ojos claros. A las tías les puede pasar como a los hombres que lo exótico les puede atraer, y en España los ojos claros son más escasos que el resto, pero de ahí a decir que los ojos claros las vuelven locas hay un trecho enorme. 
A las tías como a los hombres de entrada les gusta el físico, la diferencia entre ellas y nosotros es que a partir de ahí si el resto no les convence se buscan otro, cosa que nosotros no hacemos, si nos gusta el físico no pararemos hasta que consigamos follar. Ellas necesitan algo más que un físico agradable.


----------



## El Patriarcado (15 Feb 2022)

summerset dijo:


> Yo viví en Dinamarca y me las llevaba de calle con mis ojos marrones. Es más, mi ex me decía que si tuviésemos hijos le gustaría que ninguno tuviese ojos claros, porque en su familia todos tenían los ojos claros. A las tías les puede pasar como a los hombres que lo exótico les puede atraer, y en España los ojos claros son más escasos que el resto, pero de ahí a decir que los ojos claros las vuelven locas hay un trecho enorme.
> A las tías como a los hombres de entrada les gusta el físico, la diferencia entre ellas y nosotros es que a partir de ahí si el resto no les convence se buscan otro, cosa que nosotros no hacemos, si nos gusta el físico no pararemos hasta que consigamos follar. Ellas necesitan algo más que un físico agradable.



De hecho en Estados Unidos existe la frase "Tall, dark and handsome" como prototipo de "príncipe azul".


----------

